
Nintendo officially unveils the DSi - chaostheory
http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/02/nintendo-officially-unveils-nintendo-dsi/
======
wayne
Interesting, it's really similar to the iPod Touch:

\- Wifi/a browser

\- App store

Only I guess you get a camera instead of an MP3 player.
([http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/02/nintendo-dsi-vs-
psp-3000-v...](http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/02/nintendo-dsi-vs-psp-3000-vs-
ipod-touch-v1-0/))

I wonder what the standard will be for publishing a DSi game. It seems to be
the trend now (Facebook, iPhone, and soon Xbox) to let everybody and everyone
submit games to the store and the variable pricing seems to foreshadow that
here, but it seems very un-Nintendo-like.

